# camping spain (torrevieja)



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

we need to be near here around last week in august,so need to book a site...any one know of a site that will accept dogs here?
la florentines(near torri)wont accept dogs unfortunatley....even though it's affiliated to the CC club. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried Camping MaJal? Its not too far from there. Lovely site.

peedee


----------

